# Blood sugar



## bomb_r2 (May 12, 2018)

I was struggling with low blood sugar where it would drop below 60 3-5x a day . I pushed myself to go longer and longer with out eating.  In my short experiment i came to the conclusion fasting works. I made it from 130pm until midnight without eating and my blood sugar was 73. I grabbed a can of pop and boom blood sugar was up to 98 .  My job does allow me to stop my machine and grab a quick bite,  but it does make it more difficult to hit my quota.  

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (May 13, 2018)

Its 2018... there are laws that allow you meals and break times.


----------

